

Are you a data hoarder? I'd like to hear from you. - vrypan
https://medium.com/@vrypan/are-you-a-data-hoarder-4f1549184d70

======
motrm
I hoard data - maybe a hundred floppy disks, thousands of old burned CDs/DVDs,
and 4 or 5TB of hard disks.

I stopped burning DVDs in ~2009 because it was more cost-effective to store
data on hard disks of ever-growing size and didn't take 15 minutes to burn
data in 4GB chunks.

For me, holding on to data is more of a "but I might need it one day" sort of
thing, and it works out cheaper to store it (and back it up) than to put in
the cognitive effort to work out "will I _really_ use this in the future?"
before throwing bits of it away.

In recent years I've learned to be less concerned about deleting some types of
data, partly out of apathy and partly because, if I'm honest with myself, much
of the data is going to go completely unused...

...but one day I might need it!

~~~
vrypan
Thank you for the feedback!

------
vrypan
If you read the article, you can leave a comment here too :-)

